# Hairspray - Confirmation Required



## MarioG (Jan 5, 2015)

The pencil sketch on my blank canvas disappears when I paint a thin coat of medium on it before applying paint.
I'd like to retain the sketch as a guide for my painting (Oils).
I'm told that after drawing the sketch I should use hairspray before applying the medium.
I'm told that this will stop the sketch from disappearing from the canvas.
Can anyone shed some light on this advice?
I'm also wondering if this effects my paint at all.
TIA.
MarioG


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I've heard about using hair spray, but honestly I think that 'Fixative' from your hobby store is a much better choice. Costs about the same. I use it and it works fine and I've been able to paint over it just fine. Jason Morgan (wildlife painter) uses it so I think it's pretty safe to say it will not mess up your painting.


----------

